

YouTube enlists Google+ to fix the world's worst comments - DominikR
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/24/4766758/youtube-introduces-radical-redesign-of-comments-tied-to-google

======
ColinWright
This is an interesting and hard problem, and it appears that Google is solving
it, in effect, by ensuring that nothing is truly anonymous, everything can be
tied to the individual and traceable, _and_ that you only see things that it
decides you are probably interested in.

Is this a good solution? It's certainly _a_ solution, and it might well get
rid of (most of the) spam and trolls, and make sure I can talk to people I
already know are worth listening to. But will I miss out on conversations I
would be interested in, simply because I've never seen them?

